# BSOD KERNEL DATA INPAGE ERROR



## essenceofire (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a Lenovo 7510P on Windows 8.1. 

I woke it up from sleep and began browsing the web. It wasn't connecting to websites unless I waited a bit and hit refresh. Then it would connect - freeze - connect on refresh. Suddenly, about 2-4 minutes after waking it up, I got the BSOD.

It then proceeded to give me a few errors, which I unfortunately did not write down. It was something along the lines of IPv4 and IPv8 are not responding. The computer then shut down.

I tried to power it up about 6 times. Each time it would either stay on the "Lenovo" logo screen, tell me to insert my windows 8 disk, or just go to a black screen.

Finally, it told me it was installing updates and then it rebooted itself. It booted -- much to my shock. I am now backing up my files.

I read online that this bsod could mean a harddrive failure. Is there anyway I can check? It's a 6 month old computer, so I am still under warranty. 

Thank you!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Good research! This specific BSOD bugcheck (0x7a - KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR) can indeed be an indicator of hard drive issues/failure. 

If your system has an SSD, check the SSD manufacturer's support site for a firmware upgrade.

If SATA HDD - Run HDD diagnostics - SeaTools for DOS, LONG test - Hard Drive (HDD) Diagnostics - Sysnative Forums

Also, be sure to contact Lemovo support to at least get on record at a minimum that you are having issues with your 6 month old system. It's always a good idea to document such trouble with the system manufacturer during your warranty period.

Official Lenovo Support Home - Lenovo Support (US)

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

